# Should my son read this book?



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

I recently read a book about WW2. The main character endured horrific treatment from the Japanese. He was in a POW camp. My 9 year old now wants to read it, my husband doesn't think he should. I say it's part of history. The abuse the man endured was terrible, but he survived, and he went on to be successful. The care the prisoners gave each other was amazing.

This man's determination, persistance, and endurance is amazing. He never once thought of giving up.

He later forgave his captors, and met with some of them. They asked for his forgiveness, they were sorry for how they treated the POWs.

Also my son loves history. He wants to read about war, Hitler etc.. My H doesn't want him exposed to the Hitler/ Holocaust at 9. Should he read the books?


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

My daughter is 7 and she is interested in watching the History Channel and the Discovery channel and stuff like that. While I don't really let her watch things about the holocaust, I wouldn't have a problem with her reading a factual book about it (visual can be a lot more disturbing than reading a description). I mean you are right, it is history, it did happen, and since I have been very young I have been interested in the holocaust, and I didn't turn out to be a social outcast or pyschotic serial killer or anything. It's a mind boggling part of history that a lot of people, even children, want to know about, it's natural human curiosity.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That's really amazing your 9 year old wants to read such books. I would allow him to read it. If he is mature enough to have the interest in the subject matter, then he should be allowed to read it. Also, valuable lessons can be learned from history--good and bad.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

If he's interested, and you think he can handle it, then I say let him read it. I would make sure to discuss it with him afterwards, make sure he understood what he read and answer any questions it might have brought up for him. But I see no reason to shield him from it.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

My 10-year old daughter loves historical things too (just last night, she was marveling at pics I was showing her of the wreck of the Lusitania, and I didn't hold back that it sank because it was torpedoed). She is rather mature for her age, and I think that if your son's mature too (the fact that he likes "grown-up" subjects points to this), then, the earlier the better with the difficult subjects.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

My 10yo son loves history as well. I would let him read the book. You know whether he can "handle" it or not. And I would discuss it with him afterwards, or while he's reading it.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

And even if he can't "handle it" now, it will make him better prepared for history class later. I remember the first time I saw pics of concentration camps (on my lunch period, no less!), I got kinda depressed, but then when we got to it in history class later, I was one of the few who could get thru the whole lesson.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I have some old Time Life books on the Vietnam War that I had ordered probably 25 years ago...at least. My kids had come down for a visit saturday, and were going through all the pictures and "keepsakes". My 25yo and my son got in an argument about who's going to get those books, lol. He's willing to share..he gets one, she gets one...she's not. I told them I'm not going anywhere, and they can duke it out when the time comes, lol.

Try explaining the politics of the Vietnam War to a 10yo....he had way more questions than I had answers for. I need to put him in touch with an old friend of mine who was a Green Beret, and a "tunnel rat".


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

He's reading the book. He now tells me about the B-24 plane. I love to see his eyes light up when he is filling his mind with knowledge. When he reads, the book comes alive to him. He always has had a great imagination.
I thought I would ease him into this before the Holocaust. Funny thing the 1st time he saw Hitler on the History channel, he looked at me and said, "mom, that was a bad man, wasn't he?" Yeah he was.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

If he's interested in the Holocaust there's a good book called Meditations of a Holocaust Traveler by Gerald E. Markle. Its not one you'd find in a school, its more thought provoking in that it goes against the grain.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow, I WISH any of my kids had that kind of passion for reading at his age ! What a blessing , he sounds like a very very intelligent young man. I would definetely allow him to read it -and your last post just shows how well that is going. 


As a parent, just be ready to discuss some of the deeper things he may come across in this book, make yourself a little familiar. Maybe reading reviews on Amazon could help, or you can probably find a "book review" site to give you a summary. 

I really dont think I would hold my kids back from reading anything!! Especially History -if they were willing. So long as they don't start acting like Skin heads or something. If your son is intellient and weighs all matieral with reason, he should be fine. And sounds like he is doing just that!  


*“The greatest gift is a passion for reading. It is cheap, it consoles, it distracts, it excites, it gives you knowledge of the world and experience of a wide kind. It is a moral illumination.”*


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks they need to both agree for him to read it? I think it would cause some resentment if your husband says he doesn't want him to, but you go ahead and do it. Also leaves room for him to start doing that to you as well. Part of being married is respecting each others opinions and compromise. If you H says he doesn't think its time, I would say to wait until you can both agree that it is okay.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I assumed the husband must have come around since she said he is reading the book (her last post) and his eyes are lighting up telling about the B-24 planes.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I thought this was a discussion for the wife to get a consensus of opinion on the issue. I assumed she would use this to engage further discussion with her husband. Or at least that's how I interpreted this thread.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

I talked with my H. I told him the days of our son reading Stanley Gets a New Train is over. He wants something that will stimulate his mind. Cause him to think and feel.

I didn't say, but my H is part Jewish on his moms side. He had relatives die in the camps. It's something he doesn't like to talk about. So I understood why he doesn't want him to read those books, or know anything about it. My H wants to shield him as long as he can from knowing these bad things.

Thanks ladies and gents. My son and I talk about everything. We enjoy being around each other, because we like alot of the same things. Now if only I could get my H to open up like that. huh!!


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I am honestly confused 4sure LOL. Did your hubby and you decide together to allow your son to read the book in question, or did you decide it was okay without him?? You'll have to bear with me, I am a bit slow today LOL.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

He told me if I thought it was ok then he would go along. I read the book he didn't. 

I could not or would not ever decide to go ahead without my H input,and consent when it comes to our child. WW3 would erupt in my house if I was to do that. I also wouldn't hurt my hubby that way.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

4sure said:


> He told me if I thought it was ok then he would go along. I read the book he didn't.
> 
> I could not or would not ever decide to go ahead without my H input,and consent when it comes to our child. WW3 would erupt in my house if I was to do that. I also wouldn't hurt my hubby that way.


 Oh good. I couldn't tell before, it just wasn't adding up for me to be able to tell if he was on board or not LOL. I am glad it all came together, and I hope your son enjoys the book!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd let them read about any subject, as long as the WAY it's depicted isn't too much for them. For example, to this day, I can't watch Saving Private Ryan a second time, simply because of the scene where one soldier slowly kills another soldier with a knife, and gloats. Gives me nightmares just to think about it. 

If the level of 'information' isn't too much for a kid that age to process without having nightmares, it's good to go.


----------

